# [email protected] putting animals down...



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

is a complete myth, they dont ever. at all. no pets at home does


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you be sure though, I don't think they would actually admit it. I went into our pets at home one friday and they had 6 gerbils all who had to be kept seperately then the next day 6 empty cages, made me wonder cos I thought it was a bit unlikely that 6 seperate owners had offered them homes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> is a complete myth, they dont ever. at all. no pets at home does


did someone say they did Foxxy? must ave missed it!
DT


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah quite a few people have told me they do...but the girl there, who was so so so nice! said it is against the guidelines and under no circumstances are they put down because they arent adopted...
but omg i can believe 6 went!when i was there they sold 5 syrians to different people! it was only a tuesday evening too!!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd always go in the evening for hamster so you can see lively ones! Saying that.... mine was asleep in a little house thing!

They could just be in the back if the cages have been emptied for new ones, maybe it was delivery day? Ours is Wednesday but they don't let the public buy them till Thursday....How sad am I?

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I suppose more people go to the adoption bit than you would think then, I must admit our pets at home staff are lovely and seem to really care about the animals, they just don't have enough knowledge about the animals in my opinion. I think someone who Hannah knows works at [email protected] and they told her they do put them to sleep when they have been in the adoption bit too long.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

it doesnt make sense that they would do it though....they would be loosing profit....so i dont think they do  ....i hope.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah but if they aren't selling them... what are you gonna do with them? They can only hold so much! Its going to cost them more to keep them than to pts!

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> it doesnt make sense that they would do it though....they would be loosing profit....so i dont think they do  ....i hope.


Unfortunately, they don't loose profit. They can easily make it up again by buying more animals and selling them for more money.

[email protected] won't admit to killing their animals if they don't sell. They say it's against what they stand for but they always lie. They would be in serious trouble if they admitted that they do that


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

once the animals get to a certain age, if not sold, they drown them. Someone told me. Not nice.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i have worked for 2 major pet stores and both have handed unsold animals over to vets to be put down.....and of course they say they dont, ha.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> i have worked for 2 major pet stores and both have handed unsold animals over to vets to be put down.....and of course they say they dont, ha.


A pet shop near me no longer sells animals because of this reason. It upset the owner too much and she couldn't bear it 
She only sells pet food, cages, accsessories etc now


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I worked in a very large Notcutts pet centre for a number of years. I suppose you could compare it to [email protected], as size wise we were similar, but we had a much higher stocking density of animals for sale.

In all the years i worked there, we never put a healthy animal to sleep. And there was no policy in place to even do so. If an animal was ill it was taken to the vets, then depending on the cost of treatment and the health issue, it was either treated, or humanely killed.

However, all members of staff were required to be trained according the Pet Care Trust, and were taught methods on how to humanely kill various small animals. I did partake in this, and have to admit if done correctlt, then it was actually alot quicker and less stressful than standard euthansia, although i couldnt do anything like a guinea pig, as i was terrified of gettign it wrong. We also had hundreds of wild rats and mice, that would be found half dead from the poison, and id have to dispatch those aswell.

It really wasnt nice, but its a sad fact about the pet trade. Many perfectly healthy animals will be destroyed due to the fact that the supply heavily outweighs the demand.

Our rodent breeders did have a sale or returns policy, but we knew that those who went back would be used as either breeders, or become reptile feed. I just found that ordering less, but more frequently, meant that they were always sold during their cuter stage of life.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Fishyfins said:


> as an employee of the company, i can say 100% that we do not, ever, put animals down. the only way this rumor could have started i suppose, is that occasionally, people bring their ill animals to us, and we keep them in our isolation facilities in the back, and treat them until they are well again, then return them to the customer. in some cases, we take them to the vets to get checked over. obviously, if the case is very bad, then the vet will out the animal down, but its the vet that does it, and only if there is no chance of the animal pulling through.
> 
> but no, in general, we do not ever put animals down. even if its the adoption centre, we only take animals in up to certain point, then refuse any more animals until the ones we have have found new homes. we keep them for however long that is, be it weeks, months, or years. though most animals find new homes within weeks.


your going to say that because you work ther , [email protected] have just pulled the wool over your eyes so your into beleiving they are some fantastic place that knows F**k all abot animals , apart from they need food & water!

My friend adam works at [email protected] and he knows for a fact they get pts because he is the one who takes them to the vet to be pts !!!

Ffs it is true , isnt it amazing how its is completely full on a fricken wednesday and everything is gone on thursday!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> your going to say that because you work ther , [email protected] have just pulled the wool over your eyes so your into beleiving they are some fantastic place that knows F**k all abot animals , apart from they need food & water!
> 
> My friend adam works at [email protected] and he knows for a fact they get pts because he is the one who takes them to the vet to be pts !!!
> 
> Ffs it is true , isnt it amazing how its is completely full on a fricken wednesday and everything is gone on thursday!!!


Well said Hannah


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Tbh it probably depends on which pets at home store it is.

Some say that the staff at their local one are really good, yet (most) others find the staff unhelpful and unknowledgeable. It might not be company policy to have some of the animals put to sleep, yet some managers might do it to keep their business looking good in the figures. 

Not that I am condoning pets at home, the staff in my one are just as clueless.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

No one can say yes or no for sure, it probably depends on the store. It's not nice, however I'm sure unhealthy/ill/sick animals do get put down, because of risk to the other animals etc.

My nearest [email protected] seems great, but I'm sure even they have to put the unhealthy ones to sleep occasionally.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks marcia 

im no ton about the un-healthy ones

im on about the healthy!!

adam sayd its horrible he hates doing it , but if he doesnt he gets the boot!!!

i think i'd end up adoptingLOADS!!!lol

xx


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

i reallly have no experience, so wouldn't know, but from what i hear it doesn't sound good. i really really hope its not true. :crying:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

but they do just not adoption ones all the time  

xx


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I have worked for Pets at home for 6 years and have not once taken a healthy or adoption animal to the vets to be PTS. We have had animals in our adoption centre for over a month. 
As for the profit we make no money from the adoption animals, it is part of the charitable foundation and therefore a charity. 
I have adopted 4 guinea pigs, 1 of which was abandoned at the store and required over £100 in veterinary costs, they never even considered putting her to sleep. 

Just a word of warning, You need to be careful with what you are saying, this can be classed as slander, you have no proof that any of these things happen.
As for your friend, if the job is that bad, Quit!


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i think it is wrong that people are accusing others of doing stuff like this yes it may happen some where at some point but sick animal get taken to the vet and yes they have been known to be put down, sick animals go to the vets get treatment and recover, i dont work for [email protected] and i dont like they way some stores keep there animals hense why i called the rspca out on one store. i do how ever work for a big pet shop that sell at least 80 syrians a month along with russian, chinese, mice, guineas, bunnies, and birds as well and as i am head of the pets section i am the one in charge of vets etc and i would never get a healthy animal put to sleep we reduce the animal down in price and if they still dont sell i bring them home or let them go to a friend or a very regular customer.

not many people like pets at home as i dont but if your that against them dont shop there, but i agree the staff in my 3 local stores dont know enough about the animals to be able to sell them 

i will take any animal in in need keep them or find them a forever home


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you all know how i feel about [email protected]!!!! after what happened 2 me!

I went in there 2nite after footy training 2 spend my £10 gift voucher and a man wanted to buy 2 hammies and the young girl shouted down the isle. 'mike can you come an get this chap 2 rat things i cant pick them up cos i dont like them' WTF???!!!!! i was fumming! and thats going in my letter 2 head office aswell! Since when did a hammie look like a rat???? Then she said im only a cat lover myself, dont really like anything else...

GGGGGGRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!

My letter is coming along nicely, all backed up by vets reports! Ive also done them a staff training programme 2 see what they think of that?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

My mums friends head of animals at our local pets at home and she assures me that no animals get put to sleep un less needed... and shes a great animal lover and would never be part of putting an healthy animal down..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think [email protected] is mainly let down by the unknowledgeable members of staff. That seems to be the main complaint from people on here, that the actual staff don't know what they're talking about. It doesn't make them a bad company, I don't think - but their recruitment people should really take better care over who they hire, and not just take on the first person to roll in through the door.

I don't understand why people on here who know a lot about small animals don't apply to work there. If you know your stuff, then you'd be a good employee and you'd be able to advise people properly on how to look after their pets! There's supposed to be a new store opening near me again soon (the last one was put off at the last minute, don't know why) and I know i'll be applying for weekend hours. Most of the staff probably don't know what they're on about, but if [email protected] took on some of the people from here, they'd have a fab reputation


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i got offered a job in pet at home but it was only to try and stop me reporting them to the rspca


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> i got offered a job in pet at home but it was only to try and stop me reporting them to the rspca


Seriously? LOL like a bribe? That's awful! I hope you said no and reported them


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

If they really are pts animals for any reason then as spankingtiger said they should be reported. Seemples! No company who sells animals should as far as I can remember be able to put an animal down without reason to and if in doubt the RSPCA or SSPCA are more than willing to check things out than risk the lives of animals. My [email protected] is reasonable but could be better and if it wasn't for the fact that what they pay wouldn't cover my bills then I would be working there!! On the few occassions I have heard misadvice the employees always say they are unsure and go check. When they don't they won't sell it. The only complaint I have about them is that they have a linked filtration system for their fish so when one tank falls ill so do the rest and they end up with fish dying all day. No issues like that in ages though. Saying things like this can be termed as slander and get people into trouble. So again, if any concerns then go and report them!


----------

